# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  مهم مهم..قابل توجه کسایی که دیپلم مجدد میخوان بگیرن.. مهم مهم...

## eskalis

*همین اول کسایی که میخوان دیپلم مجدد بگیرن تا ته تش بخونن .. نخونی ضرر میکنی از ما گفتن بود..

انچه شرط بلاغ بود با تو گفتم خواه میخوای گوش کن خواه میخوای نکن...


خداقوت دلاوران کنکوری...

و یک خداقوت به اونایی که توی این مسیر گوش رو واسه حرفای الکی کر کردن و چشم شون رو روی مقایسه با دیگران بسته کردن... خداقوتتان...


دوستان عزیز هدف از این تایپیک از اسم تایپیک مشخص هست و درباره دیپلم مجدد هست...


من امروز وقت مشاوره با مشاورم داشتم...

بعد ازش اتفاقی همین موضوع دیپلم مجدد رو مطرح کردم که اون مشاورم گفت خوب شد مطرحش کردی با وجودی که جلسه مشاوره 40 مین بود ولی اون یک ساعتو نیم باهاش 

درباره این موضوع بحث کردیم و به نتایجی رسیدیم که حیف دونستم اونارو اینجا توی تایپیک واستون نگم...

دوستان این مشاورم با دلیل و مدرک بهم ثابت کرد که کسایی که میخوان سر سازمان سنجش کلاه بذارن دارن خودشون رو دور میزنن ن سازمان سنجش... 

گفت بعضی دانش اموزان به این خیال هستن که دارن گول سنجش رو میزنن ولی بهم گفت اسم اون سازمان ، سازمان سنجش هست نه چیز دیگه ای !!!!!!!!!!

حالا بعد این همه مقدمه این رو بگم .. که بهم یک کارنامه که نه 10 تا کارنا مه نشون داد که تا من این حرفش رو قبول کردم...

تحلیل یک کارنامه ای که باهم کردیم اینجا میگم دوستان تا اون تهش بگیرن که داره چه اتفاقی میفته؟؟؟
 راستی اینو بگم که کارنا مه ها همشون مال 93 بود..

خب داشتم میگفتم..

طرف دیپلم تجربی داشت با معدل کتبی 18/70 بعد سالی که میخواسته کنکور بده رفته انسانی کنکور داده ایا میدونستین که چقد سوابق تحصیلی سهمش شده بود از 25 درصد.. من خودم کارنامه طرفو نگاه کردم 7 درصد از 25 درصد سهمش شده بود از اونورم که کنکور براش از 75 درصد محاسبه کرده بود این 7 درصدی که هم براش تعلق گرفته به خاطر معدل بالایی که توی دیپلم تجربیش بوده..

به قول مشاورم میگفت اگه کسی برای اینکه معدلش خرابه میخواد بره دیپلم رشته دیگه ای بگیره شاید سوابق تحصیلی که براش محاسبه بشه 0 درصد باشه چون معدل دیپلم قبلیش پایین بوده اونی که 7 درصد گرفته معدل دیپلمش 18/70 بوده مال من و تو که 13 یا 15 هست شاید 0 درصد هم برامون لحاظ نشه...

گفت کسی که همون معدلش رو داره یعنی اگه 13 باشه شاید از 25 درصد 12 یا الی 15 درصد از 25 درصد نصیبش بشه.. و اینکه بری دیپلم مجدد بگیری سر اونا کلاه نداشتی سر خودت رو کلاه گداشتی امیدوارم متوجه تک تک حرفام شده باشید..

هرجا رو نفهمیدید به صورت سوال مطرح کنید تا جواب بدم..

به امید موفقیت های بیشتر ..

یا حق*

----------


## eli94

میشه کارنامه رو بذاری

----------


## eskalis

*کارنامه ها توی لب تاپ مشاورم بود..

جلسه بعد که پیشش رفتم حتما ی فلش میبرم که همه کارانامه هارو بگیرم بیارم..

بخدا این رتبه کنکور خودم یا تراز ازمون قلم چی یا چیزی نیس که من کارنامه نذاشتم..

که دارم مخفیش میکنم.. یا موضوعی نیس که به نفع خودم باشه.. 
این ی اطلاع رسانی بیش نبود ..همین

گفتم دوستان در جریان باشن... 



این صرفا جهت اطلاع بود..

چشم حتما اولین فرصت میذارم..

واینکه کاری نداره.. یک کاری کن..

برو کسی که هم تجربی شرکت کرده هم کنکور هنر یا زبان ببین چون دیپلم هنر نداشته و از دیپلم تجربی برای شرکت در کنکور استفاده کرده برو ببین چقد براش سوابق تحصیلی لحاظ کرده..

اط اشناهاتون یا دوستانی که هم کنکور هنر دادن و هم کنکور رشته اصلی شون...

اون سوابقی که برای رشته هنر لحاط شده احتمالا زیر ده درصده چون دیپلم هنر نداشته از دیپلم تجربی استفاده کرده و اون سوابقی که هم براش لحاظ شده از تجربی هستت..

چشم اولین فرصت میذارم..*

----------


## eli94

من همچین ادمی ندارم دوروبرم..باید زنگ بزنم با دکتر افشاربحرفم..منو به شک انداختی

----------


## eskalis

*افشار اندازه سر سوزن نمیفهمه...

چون توی حیطه انگیزه هس ن مشاور درسی .


اون فقد بلده انگیزه بده همین..

روش نحوه تاثیر معدل رو توضیح داد از ریشه اشتباه توضیح داد اون از اینجور موضوع ها سر در نمیاره.. 

یا طوری جواب میده که یعنی شعر خونده...

دوستان کسی که دو کنکور شرکت کرده ..

منظورم هم کنکور رشته اصلیش و یکی از رشته های هنر و زبان کسی نیس هر دو کارنامه شو بذاره تا دوستان در جریان باشن..
*

----------


## amirh7

از این لحظ که دیپلم دوم شاید باعث تلف شدن وقت بشه و بهتر باشه وقت گذاشت برا بالا بردن درصد های کنکور درسته ولی مشاور شما کاملا اشتباه کرده درسته کسی که دیپلم انسانی داره و تو کنکور تجربی شرکت میکنه 7 درصد معدل براش تاثیر داره اما کنکور دیگه  75 درصد تاثیر نداره بلکه تاثیر کنکور 93 درصد میشه

----------


## eskalis

> از این لحظ که دیپلم دوم شاید باعث تلف شدن وقت بشه و بهتر باشه وقت گذاشت برا بالا بردن درصد های کنکور درسته ولی مشاور شما کاملا اشتباه کرده درسته کسی که دیپلم انسانی داره و تو کنکور تجربی شرکت میکنه 7 درصد معدل براش تاثیر داره اما کنکور دیگه  75 درصد تاثیر نداره بلکه تاثیر کنکور 93 درصد میشه


*دقیقا عین سوالت عین عینش از خود مشاورم پرسیدم.

مشاورم موهاشو توی رالی ماشین سفید نکرده توی زمینه مشاوره سفید کرده...

بعضی از دوستان میدونن من ادمی هستم پیش هر مشاوری نمیرم... پول خوب میدم جنس خوب میخوام...

من هم همین موضوع رو براش گفتم...

گفت عمو جان وقتی که برات سوابق تحصیلی یعنی اسم سوابق تحصیلی برات برده شده کنکورت میشه 75 درصد اوکی حالا میخواد توی اون کادر های که توی کارنامه های 93 زدده بود سوابق تحصیلی زده بود حالا میخواد توی اون 1 درصد باشه چه میخواد 25 درصد اسم سوابق تحصیلی برده باشه کنکورت از 75 درصد محاسبه میشه اوکی..

امیدوارم کامل تا ته گرفته باشی.......

حالا توی این سوابق تحصیلی سهم بعضیا یک درصد میشه سهم بعضیا 25 درصد!!!!!!!!۱*:yahoo (21):*

مشاور من خوب هم میفهمه... بعععععععله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!۱۱.*:yahoo (21):

----------


## eli94

یعنی اینا الکین..

----------


## eskalis

*خدا خیرت بده افرین که گذاشتی.. الان برات کامل توضیح میدم*
- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*زیر گروه یک اونی که تجربی بوده رفته کنکور انسانی داده دیدی گفتم اگه خواسته باشه براش سوابق لحاط کنه زیر ده درصد است ... 

الان خودت نیگاه براش چند درصد لحاظ کرده یکی 6/2 لحاظ شده یکی دیگه 6/9 درصد لحاظ شده اونم احتمالا معدلش 13  یا هم 12بیشتر نبوده  که اون 7 درصد یا همون6 درصد رو گرفتن*

----------


## eli94

زیر 6.9رو ببین..درصد تاثیرنمرات ازمون سراسری 93.1...شما میگی 75%..یعنی کنکورش 93% و کتبیش 7%..

----------


## eskalis

*خو ی چیز دیگه بگم حالا با خودت شاید بگی چرا اونی که ریاضی بوده براش 18 درصد سوابق در نظر گرفته شده...

اگه بری دنبال اونی که براش 18 درصد سوابق در نظر گرفته شده احتمالا معدلش بالای 18 بوده...

و کسی این کارو کرده که از قبل برنا مه ریزی کرده ..

با همون وجود براش از 25 درصد محاسبه نکرده براش 18 درصد محاسبه کرده...

وایسا توی پست دیگه کافی و بافی همه چیز رو توضیح میدم...

امکانش هست معدل های این افراد رو بذاری ممنونم...*

----------


## eli94

اینا کارنامه نیستااااا...قانون سازمان سنجشه به جدولا نگا کن شماره داره

----------


## eskalis

*باشه الان همه چیز رو توضیح میدم...

اگه دیر جواب پستت دادم بدن دارم طومار حالیش شدن این مطلب رو مینویسم...

پس فعلا...*

----------


## eli94

به نظرم شما داری اشتباه میکنی ...این راه غیرقانونی نیست من درخواستم یه ماه تو کمیسیون یود 2تا اموزش و پرورش رفتم...بالای 15باربیشتر از سایت سنجش سوال پرسیدم

----------


## BackStreetBoys

این قضیه معدل ها اینقد پیچیده اس که خود سنجشم نمیدونه چیکار میکنه !

با این عکس ها که بالا گذاشته شد ، یعنی کسی که معدلش 16 تجربی هست اگر بره با معدل 0 دیپلم انسانی کنکور تجربی بده موفق تره 

چون با معدل 16 تجربی از 100 درصد ممکن ، 80 درصد داری اما با معدل 0 انسانی ، از 100 درصد ممکن ، 93 درصد داری  :Yahoo (4): )فک نکنم این عکسای بالا درست باشن !

تا اونجایی که من میدونم کسی که از دیپلم ریاضی ===> بره کنکور تجربی بده  معدلش هر چی هست از 25 % میشه براش 18%

دیپلم انسانی ===> بره کنکور تجربی بده  معدلش هر چی هست از 25 % میشه براش7%

یعنی کسی که معدل ریاضیش 20 باشه بره کنکور تجربی بده ، مثل کسیه هست که دیپلم تجربی داره و معدلش 16-17 هست .

----------


## eskalis

*دوستان مثل اینکه بد براشون تفهیم شده...

از اول ... پارگراف به پارگراف...

میدونم اونجا برات زده 93 درست ولی نمیدونی واسه چی هست؟؟؟

قبلا میدیم حرفا به صورت گفتنی سو تفاهم میشه الان به صورت مکتوب هم حرفا سو تفاهم میشه ..جالبه هاااااااااا!!(حاشیه)
ُ
حالا گوش کن چی میگم 93 یعنی 100 درصد کنکور خب منظور اینه اگه کسی از 25 درصد 25 درصد بگیره . 75 درصد براش میمونه این 75 رصد از کجا اومده از جایی که 100 درصد ضربدر بر سه چهارم کنکور شده که شده 75 درصد + اون 25 درصد میشه صد درصد کنکور تا اینجا اوکی؟؟

حالا اون 93 درصدی که نوشته تاثیرات نمره یعنی باید بیایی ضربدر سه چهارم یا همون 75 درصد بکن میشه 69/75 پس از اینجا هم براش کم میشه یعنی از 75 درصد براش 69/75 لحاض شده...
اوکی شده براتون...

من بیشتر از این براتون وقتت نمیذارم..چون هرچی میگم حالیتون نمیشه ببخشیدد....

هرچی دوست دارین فکر کنید*
- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> این قضیه معدل ها اینقد پیچیده اس که خود سنجشم نمیدونه چیکار میکنه !
> 
> با این عکس ها که بالا گذاشته شد ، یعنی کسی که معدلش 16 تجربی هست اگر بره با معدل 0 دیپلم انسانی کنکور تجربی بده موفق تره 
> 
> چون با معدل 16 تجربی از 100 درصد ممکن ، 80 درصد داری اما با معدل 0 انسانی ، از 100 درصد ممکن ، 93 درصد داری )فک نکنم این عکسای بالا درست باشن !
> 
> تا اونجایی که من میدونم کسی که از دیپلم ریاضی ===> بره کنکور تجربی بده  معدلش هر چی هست از 25 % میشه براش 18%
> 
> دیپلم انسانی ===> بره کنکور تجربی بده  معدلش هر چی هست از 25 % میشه براش7%
> ...


*
تو که منو گیج کردی در حد مرگ 

خدا بگم چیکارت کنه*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> *ُ**
> 
> من بیشتر از این براتون وقتت نمیذارم..چون هرچی میگم حالیتون نمیشه ببخشیدد....*


ajab  :Yahoo (4): )))))))

گل پسر اول بخون چی گفتم بعد اظهار نظر بفرما 

بنده دقیقا حرفای جناب عالی تایید کردم .

----------


## eskalis

> *یعنی کسی که معدلش 16 تجربی هست اگر بره با معدل 0 دیپلم انسانی کنکور تجربی بده موفق تره* 
> 
> [/SIZE]


دخمل خوب منم اون قسمت اخر حرف نشونه روی سیبل شما نبود.....
منم متوجه شدم تایید کردین... و لی قسمت وسط رو متوجه نشدم اونم قسمت ابی رنگه هست

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> دخمل خوب منم اون قسمت اخر حرف نشونه روی سیبل شما نبود.....
> منم متوجه شدم تایید کردین... و لی قسمت وسط رو متوجه نشدم اونم قسمت ابی رنگه هست



lol .


خودمم گیج شدم ! اما اون جایی که شما نشون دادید از پستم ، منظورم این بود که اون عکسی که eli94  گذاشته بودن اشتباه هست ، الیته به نظر من .

لطفا یک کسی که تخصص داره تو این زمینه و میدونه چی ب چیه بیاد ، به ما هم بگه !

----------


## eskalis

*همچین میگه تخصص که میخواد موشک هوا کنه...

همون چیزیی که من میگم تموم شد رفت... 

تخصص همونی که من گفتم...

برید دنبال درساتون...*

----------


## bahar94

*واما این معدل !این کلاف سردر گم:
پروتکل های سازمان سنجش برای گزینش دانشجو در آزمون های مثل کنکور سراسری به این صورت است که میاد تو هر آزمونی یه نمره ماکزیمم و مینیمم کل درست میکنه.حتما این نمره از آزمون یه سال به یه سال دیگه متفاوته.یعنی اینگه اگه یه نفر در آزمون سال 92 تمام دروس رو 100% زده باشه ومعدلش هم 20 باشه اون وقت نمره کل اون داوطلب که لاجرم نفر اول کنکوراون سال هم هست میتونه عددی در همسایگی 13000 باشه.ولی عدد دقیقش بعد از اصلاح پاسخ نامه ی تمامی داوطلبان درست میشه.وهمه میدانید که رتبه هم بر اساس این نمره کل است.(البته در این خصوص بحث سهمیه ها هم مطرح است منتهی فرض ما این است فعلا سهمیه ای در کار نیست و فقط رتبه کشوری تعیین کننده است).دلیل نوسانی بودن نمره ی کل ماکزیمم و مینیمم هم سطح سختی یا آسانی سوالات و متعاقب آن نمره میانگین خامی که برای هر ماده ی درسی مشخص میشود , میباشد.مثلا اگر در یک آزمونی نمره میانگین خام داوطلبان گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی در درس عربی 12 باشد ممکن است سال دیگه این عدد 15 بشود.اینجا نمیتوان گفت که داوطلبان سال قبل با نمره میانگین 12 از نظر سواد عربی ضعیف بودند بلکه سطح سختی آزمون است که نمره میانگین را پایین میآورد.
سازمان سنجش بعد از اینکه این ارقام براش مشخص شد میاد برای نفر اول فرضی یک گروه آزمایشی بالاترین نمره را در نظر میگیرد.
بالاترین نمره یعنی معدل کتبی 20 و کسب حداکثر نمره مثبت آزمون تستی(اگر همه سوالات را صحیح جواب بدهد.)ولی یه وقتی هست که همین نفر اول دیگر معدل 20 ندارد.مثلا معدلش 16 شده و در ضمن نفر پشت سری او معدل 17 دارد.خوب حالا سطح بهره مندی این دو نفر برای کسب آن 25% سهم معدل بر اساس آن نفر فرضی با معدل 20 محاسبه میگردد.بدیهی است که سهم نفر دوم با معدل 17 نزدیک به سهم نفر فرضی با معدل 20 است.ونفر اول آزمون یه خورده از نمره اکتسابی نفر فرضی فاصله گرفته است.
امکان داشت این نفر اول معدلش با نفر فرضی(همون شاگرد زرنگ فرضی)خیلی فاصله بگیرد مثلا معدلش بشه 10.معلوم است تقریبا این داوطلب حتی اگر تمام سوالات آزمون را هم درست جواب بدهد نمره کل اش 75% نمره ماکزیمم آن آزمون خواهد بود.خیلی ساده بگم بالاترین نمره فرضی اگر 13000 باشد و داوطلب تمام سوالات را هم درست جواب بدهد چون امتیاز معدل اش تقریبا برابر صفر است  ,نمره کل اکتسابی این شخص برابر است با 13000*75%= 9750
از طرفی کسی که معدل کتبی 20 دارد مقدار 3250 از نمره کل اش را مدیون معدلش میباشد.
ما اینجا فعلا ضریب منفی برای معدل لحاظ نکردیم.که در این صورت معدل قدرتش بیشتر از انها خواهد بود.*

----------


## eskalis

دقیقا من این موضوع کامل برام روشن هست و حرفای شما هم قابل قبول است...

----------


## adel

کاملا حرف مشاورتون اشتباه بوده...
سهم معدل وقتی میگن 18 درصد یعنی بقیش میشه درصد کنکورتون.
یه موضوع کاملا ساده هست ! اینجوری اینهمه آدم دنبال دیپلم مجدد نبودن...

----------


## shervin13

عجب مشاور عتیقه ای بوده 
عملا گفته مثلا واسه دیپلم ریاضی به تجربی 7 درصد اصلا وجود نداره  :Yahoo (20): 

من رفتم خود سازمان سنجش دفتر چه رو گرفتم و میگه 18 درصد معدل ریاضی و 82 درصد کنکور .. خیلی هم واضحه دیگه 75 درصد و 25 درصد و ضرب های الکی هم نیازی نداره

خیلی پیچیده تر از این حرفاست ولی خیلی سطحیش میشه { درصد کنکور ضربدر 82 + معدل ضربدر 18 تقسیم بر 100 }

قضیه دیپلم مجدد هم دور زدن قانون و سنجش نیست و راهیه که وجود داره واسه جبران معدل همونطور که واسه کنکور راه جبرانی هست 

دوست من امسال با معدل 19.8 ریاضی اومد تجربی کنکور داد و زیست رو هم فقط 4 درصد زد و رتبه 1200 منطقه 2 شد درصداشم در حد همون رتبه بود و اگه قرار بود 7 درصدی که شما میگین نه تو معدل اعمال بشه نه تو کنکور عمرا این رتبه رو نمیورد 

به هر حال بیشتر تحقیق کنین مشاور همیشه حرف درست رو نمیزنه .. موفق باشی

----------


## eskalis

> عجب مشاور عتیقه ای بوده 
> عملا گفته مثلا واسه دیپلم ریاضی به تجربی 7 درصد اصلا وجود نداره 
> 
> من رفتم خود سازمان سنجش دفتر چه رو گرفتم و میگه 18 درصد معدل ریاضی و 82 درصد کنکور .. خیلی هم واضحه دیگه 75 درصد و 25 درصد و ضرب های الکی هم نیازی نداره
> 
> خیلی پیچیده تر از این حرفاست ولی خیلی سطحیش میشه { درصد کنکور ضربدر 82 + معدل ضربدر 18 تقسیم بر 100 }
> 
> قضیه دیپلم مجدد هم دور زدن قانون و سنجش نیست و راهیه که وجود داره واسه جبران معدل همونطور که واسه کنکور راه جبرانی هست 
> 
> ...


*
داداش تو که فرق پشمک با معدل رو نمیفهمی خواهشا در مورد همچین بحث هایی اظهار نظر مکن مرسی... اخه اطلاعات نداری چرا اطلاعات غلط به خورد بچها میدی!!!!!!!!!!!

این موضوع چیزی نیس که به نفع من باشه و با این کارم شمارو از گود خارج کنم!!!!!! ...

بعضی ها همچین با ی لحنی حرف میزنن که انگار دارم محصولات مسعودی رو اینجا میفروشم...

عزیزم چرا این رفتارو دارین!!!چرا طوری رفتاری میکنین که ادم دیگه انجام وظیفه شو به درک وضیفه تبدیل کنه...

من واسه بعضیا که اطلاعات نداشتن ی سری اطلاعات دادم.... بعضی ها اگه این فضا فضای مجازی نبود و حقیقی بود شاید منو میزدن یعنی در این..

گمونم که این اطلاعاتم اشتباه ولی ایقد روی حرفم هستم تا اون تهش... ولی این طرز برخورد نیس....

صرفا جهت اطلاع بعضیا...

گفته ی بنده خدایی ولشون کن هر کار دوس دارن بکنن.. اینا که اینجوری برخورد میکنن حقشونه...

از ما هم رفت دیگه توی انجمن کاری بکنیم... 
یا حق*
- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> کاملا حرف مشاورتون اشتباه بوده...
> سهم معدل وقتی میگن 18 درصد یعنی بقیش میشه درصد کنکورتون.
> یه موضوع کاملا ساده هست ! اینجوری اینهمه آدم دنبال دیپلم مجدد نبودن...


*صد سال هم توضیح بدم که این یارو پرنده بال نداره بپره شما میگید چرا این نمیپره...

اصلا حرف حرف شما .. من یکی دیگه حوصله خرد کردن اعصابمو ندارم.... 
موفق باشید*

----------


## shervin13

> *
> داداش تو که فرق پشمک با معدل رو نمیفهمی خواهشا در مورد همچین بحث هایی اظهار نظر مکن مرسی... اخه اطلاعات نداری چرا اطلاعات غلط به خورد بچها میدی!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> این موضوع چیزی نیس که به نفع من باشه و با این کارم شمارو از گود خارج کنم!!!!!! ...
> 
> بعضی ها همچین با ی لحنی حرف میزنن که انگار دارم محصولات مسعودی رو اینجا میفروشم...
> 
> عزیزم چرا این رفتارو دارین!!!چرا طوری رفتاری میکنین که ادم دیگه انجام وظیفه شو به درک وضیفه تبدیل کنه...
> 
> ...


اینکه فرق پشمک رو معدل رو میفهمم یا نه به شما ارتباطی پیدا نمیکنه و از حد خودت جلوتر نرو .. 

چه رفتاری ؟ دارم میگم اشتباه میکنی .. با دلیل واست توضیح دادم توهینی هم نکردم .. 

این که میگی حتی اگه حرفات اشتباه باشه رو حرفات هستی این یه مشکله نه چیز خوب .. ادم اشتباهشو بپذیره درسته نه پافشاری رو اشتباه

کسی نگفت شما نیتت بد بوده .. شما خواستی راهنمایی و کمک کنی ولی حرفت با سنجش در تضاده و این دیگه کمک نیست منحرف کردنه ولو ناخواسته 

حق یارت

----------


## saka66

سلام یه سوال دارم کسی که دیپلم مجدد میخواد تو رشته دیگه ای بگیره مثلا انسانی بوده حالا میخواد دیپلم تجربی بگیره تاثیر دیپلم جدیدش محاسبه نمیشه؟

----------


## bbehzad

حالا من متوجه نمیشم این اقای مستاجر چرا میخوان اصرار کنن رو حرف یه مشاوری که صلاحیتش واسه کسی اثبات نشده، خواهشا استرس به بچه ها نده از ناظرین و مدیران خواهش میکنم برای جلوگیری از شایعه پراکنی تایپیک بسته شه .

----------


## saka66

دوستان اول سوال منو جواب بدین بعد تاپیکو ببندید من مدتی از کنکور و اخبار و اوضاعش دور بودم

----------


## saka66

کسی هست عایا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## eli94

> کسی هست عایا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اینجا سوالتونو بپرسینمیشه دوبار دیپلم گرفت؟

----------

